# Hello Highways & Autobahns



## Biscuits100 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello everyone. It's great to find a forum about this subject, there aren't many, and none this big. 

I write a blog grahampbrown.com, which is all about roads and highways, and how they can be managed better.

Feedback, contributions, advice, comments, shares and likes are all equally welcome. Please, please let me know what you think, or PM if you have any questions, or just want to chat. 

Best wishes to all

Graham Brown
http://grahampbrown.com/


----------



## Erthel (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello Graham, been reading your blog!

It's right that through the last century, cars have improved a lot and roads are more or less still the same, to the point that cars can drive way faster than what roads allow, making drivers somewhat angry in most countries about ridiculous speed limits (for current cars).

Why dont we have ultra-high speed roads just like we have ultra-high internet connections?


----------



## Biscuits100 (Sep 11, 2013)

Erthel said:


> It's right that through the last century, cars have improved a lot and roads are more or less still the same


That's true. Roads can be hi-tech as well as cars. Some people are trying. This is quite good, hi-tech roads that glow in the dark, charge your electric car, and tell you when there is ice.






http://grahampbrown.com/


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome!!

Amazing your blog, im from Brazil

http://grahampbrown.com/uberlandia-brazil-the-real-inspiration-for-this-blog/


----------



## Biscuits100 (Sep 11, 2013)

xrtn2 said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> Amazing your blog, im from Brazil
> 
> http://grahampbrown.com/uberlandia-brazil-the-real-inspiration-for-this-blog/


I am glad you like it. I am in Uberlandia right now. Do you still live in Brazil? Which city are you from?










This the BR-050 near Uberlandia

grahampbrown.com/


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Biscuits100 said:


> I am glad you like it. I am in Uberlandia right now. Do you still live in Brazil? Which city are you from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I live in Governador Valadares, Minas state.:lol:


----------



## Biscuits100 (Sep 11, 2013)

xrtn2 said:


> Yes, I live in Governador Valadares, Minas state.:lol:


Oi Mineiro!


----------

